# Ich wollte keinen Salat haben, sondern Suppe.



## Luchjo

Hola, estimados. En la entrada de Wordreference alemán-español para _sondern, _hay este ejemplo:


> Ich wollte keinen Salat haben, sondern Suppe.


Por más que busco, no encuentro _haben _con el sentido de «comer». ¿No será un calco equivocado del inglés?


----------



## Alemanita

No es lo primero que se me cruzaría por la cabeza, que sea un calco.

Es muy común e idiómatico decir: _Ah, esto no lo quería - Das wollte ich nicht haben,_ especialmente en el contexto de restaurantes etc., en el sentido de: no lo he pedido.


----------



## Luchjo




----------



## anahiseri

*haben* no es en el sentido de "comer" como *have* en inglés. Es más bien *tener* aunque eta palabra no pega mucho en el contexto de pedir comida.


----------



## Tonerl

Es muy común e idiómatico decir:_* 
Ah, esto no lo quería - Das wollte ich nicht haben, especialmente en el contexto de restaurantes etc., en el sentido de: no lo he pedido. *_

*haben* no es en el sentido de "comer" como *have* en inglés._* 
Es más bien tener aunque "esta" palabra no pega mucho en el contexto de pedir comida.*_


----------



## elroy

En algunos contextos sí que sería un calco del inglés: _Zum Frühstück habe ich normalerweise Eier und Obst _(en el sentido de “esse ich”). No creo que escucharas semejante cosa en boca de ningún hablante nativo del alemán (salvo influencia del inglés).


----------

